# Is Nasa on the verge of finding alien life?



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2016)

Speculation is rife ahead of Nasa's press conference later today, with rumours ranging from new habitable planets to even signs of alien life.

The conference starts at 1pm ET (6pm BST) and will be hosted by Paul Hertz from the astrophysics division at Nasa Headquarters in Washington and Timothy Morton from Princeton University.

It will be live streamed from the Nasa* website.*


----------



## qubit (May 10, 2016)

I bet it will be something boring such as one extra ring has been found on Saturn which has deep and meaningful ramifications for Saturn and the whole solar system, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (May 10, 2016)

I'll have to watch the recap....starts in T- 7 minutes...


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 10, 2016)

I can't stream it at work, but I'm going to hazard that it's not alien life.  If that had been undisputably discovered, The U.S. President, no matter who he or she is, would not pass on the opportunity to make that announcement personally.  There is no way they would leave that to NASA Administrator.


----------



## bubbleawsome (May 10, 2016)

Full release 


> NASA's Kepler mission has verified 1,284 new planets – the single largest finding of planets to date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## qubit (May 10, 2016)

I knew it would be a boring letdown. So they found lots of planets. Why is this worth a hype buildup and press release?  It's obvious that there are _waaay_ more planets out there than we've detected. So what?

*EDIT* I just want to clarify that of course there's every reason to announce this discovery like any scientific discovery, but it's not exactly all that exciting is it? It's just a bit of evolutionary progress. Therefore, the hype build-up and inevitable disappointment is what I have an issue with.


----------



## horik (May 10, 2016)

I d`ont trust NASA much.


----------



## R-T-B (May 10, 2016)

horik said:


> I d`ont trust NASA much.



Considering they make pretty much everything a matter of public record, why?

I know it's based in the USA and we have a...  reputation.  But it's honestly one of our more respectable institutions.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

3 cheers for NASA......


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2016)

How could they? ...... There is no such thing


----------



## R-T-B (May 10, 2016)

Tatty_One said:


> How could they? ...... There is no such thing



Clearly you haven't met the frog god yet.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2016)

A word of advice

Do NOT anger the Frog God, i still suffer flashbacks from a spell he cast well over a year ago.


I really hope Kepler doesnt discover Planet Frog.


----------



## R-T-B (May 10, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I really hope Kepler doesnt discover Planet Frog.



Don't worry, planet frog is not in space.  It's underwater.

But to keep on topic, I too am disappointed by the lack of awesome in this announcement.


----------



## newconroer (May 10, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I can't stream it at work, but I'm going to hazard that it's not alien life.  If that had been undisputably discovered, The U.S. President, no matter who he or she is, would not pass on the opportunity to make that announcement personally.  There is no way they would leave that to NASA Administrator.


I am certain Obama would claim credit/responsibility in some form or another.


----------



## AsRock (May 10, 2016)

What gets me they still think this way about whats needed for life when a alien could be a rock munching beast or rabbit even .


----------



## R-T-B (May 11, 2016)

newconroer said:


> I am certain Obama would claim credit/responsibility in some form or another.



Any politician would try to if they could.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 11, 2016)

horik said:


> I d`ont trust NASA much.



I'm in this camp. 

Nazi's and Freemasons...that's all I can think about when the name NASA is mentioned.  Can't see past this.  Period.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## R-T-B (May 11, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> I'm in this camp.
> 
> Nazi's and Freemasons...that's all I can think about when the name NASA is mentioned.  Can't see past this.  Period.
> 
> ...



Oh come on, Wernher Von Braun was an opportunist Nazi.  He just wanted to go to space and Hitler had deutchmarks.  He didn't give a shit about the party stuff and probably had no idea about the genocide.  That's why he tried to defect when the writing was on the wall.

Besides, Walt Disney trusted him, so he's gotta be good, am I right? (Ok, this part is sarcasm).


----------



## jaggerwild (May 11, 2016)

Aliens are all in the water not up, why the idiots can't find um yet.


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2016)

Not!


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2016)

Wiltshire ufo Video
Boy was there some Crap editing in that   totaly fake

Second one that was so wucked up fake even bozed to the hilt you can tell its faked

Elvis has now left the Building


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2016)

Your Credibility if there was any to start with went out of the window when you started on about god the bible and basicly anything you said / put into post 15
Worthy of its own Thread on GN


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2016)

little cat said:


> These beings did a brain surgery to me . It was the most amazing thing in my life .



Oh i GET it
Your Going to VOTE FOR TRUMP


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2016)




----------



## qubit (May 11, 2016)

little cat said:


> I am quite sure E.T.s exist . They are even mentioned in the Bible . The encounter would be very exciting , yeah but there is another even higher intelligence than that . They are very near but we people are blind despite our human eyes . Their form is energy , their intelligence is superb . They created the life on Earth . They sent all prophets and spiritual guides . They form a Force , we people call It God . We are their children - humans .
> 
> 7 years ago i had contact with such beings . Their behavior is just like human - they like/love , hate , show happiness , jealousy  . But it is hard to live life along with them . They behave like masters . They are but yet it s hard . In Christianity  they are called angels  but they dont have wings .
> 
> ...


I normally like your posts and I think you're a great member, but sorry, bud, but all this talk of the bible and having contact with aliens is delusional. There's the General Nonsense forum for that kind of talk. On TPU we stick to science and technology - falsifiable stuff that can be properly measured and assessed.



dorsetknob said:


>


Haha love it.


----------



## R-T-B (May 11, 2016)

Oh dear. 

I regret to inform you the Frog God frowns upon the witchcraft in this thread.  Stop it now or you will all perish in a sea of bloodthirsty tadpoles.


----------



## yotano211 (May 11, 2016)

qubit said:


> I knew it would be a boring letdown. So they found lots of planets. Why is this worth a hype buildup and press release?  It's obvious that there are _waaay_ more planets out there than we've detected. So what?
> 
> *EDIT* I just want to clarify that of course there's every reason to announce this discovery like any scientific discovery, but it's not exactly all that exciting is it? It's just a bit of evolutionary progress. Therefore, the hype build-up and inevitable disappointment is what I have an issue with.


Lets all talk about more of Kim K and her life. That is always more pleasant than NASA. 

Go jump off a building somewhere, I prefer Nasa over Kim.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2016)

Why do NASA announcements always lead to threads like this?


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2016)

Leaping logic is getting more exciting than the usual jumping the shark.


----------



## Disparia (May 11, 2016)

Cool. Glad to see my telescope still discovering planets


----------



## Frick (May 11, 2016)

qubit said:


> I knew it would be a boring letdown. So they found lots of planets. Why is this worth a hype buildup and press release?  It's obvious that there are _waaay_ more planets out there than we've detected. So what?
> 
> *EDIT* I just want to clarify that of course there's every reason to announce this discovery like any scientific discovery, but it's not exactly all that exciting is it? It's just a bit of evolutionary progress. Therefore, the hype build-up and inevitable disappointment is what I have an issue with.



So what would be exiting to you?

This is a pretty big leap by the sound of it. They used to confirm the planets ome by one, but now they can do a bunch of them at once. And adding 9 planets to the habitable zone in one sweep is pretty excellent I would think.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 11, 2016)

If Werner Von Braun had opted to settle in Russia and taken his blueprints with him at the end of the war, the world would be a different place today i am certain of that.


The search for alien life forms is one thing.....

intelligent life forms ? ......thats another story.


----------



## qubit (May 11, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> Lets all talk about more of Kim K and her life. That is always more pleasant than NASA.
> 
> Go jump off a building somewhere, I prefer Nasa over Kim.


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## R-T-B (May 11, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> If Werner Von Braun had opted to settle in Russia and taken his blueprints with him at the end of the war, the world would be a different place today i am certain of that.
> 
> 
> The search for alien life forms is one thing.....
> ...




I still want my space cow.  You know, for space burgers.


----------



## Frick (May 11, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> I still want my space cow.  You know, for space burgers.



Space junk food. Spunk food. Spunk. That is a great idea for a sci-fi story actually.


----------



## R-T-B (May 11, 2016)

Frick said:


> Space junk food. Spunk food. Spunk. That is a great idea for a sci-fi story actually.



So are space cows.  Then we can have space cowboys.  And a space western.  Oh wait, we already did, it was called Firefly.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 11, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> So are space cows. Then we can have space cowboys. And a space western. Oh wait, we already did, it was called Firefly.


----------



## R-T-B (May 11, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


>




I refuse to acknowledge this exists.


----------



## horik (May 11, 2016)

Liquid Cool said:


> I'm in this camp.
> 
> Nazi's and Freemasons...that's all I can think about when the name NASA is mentioned.  Can't see past this.  Period.
> 
> ...



Just belive everything media tells you, d`ont question anything and you will be a happy sheep.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 11, 2016)

horik said:


> I d`ont trust NASA much.



Of all things in the US, NASA is the only thing I would trust. Even the cake is a lie, so.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 11, 2016)

horik said:


> Just belive everything media tells you, d`ont question anything and you will be a happy sheep.



Thanks for your astute advice.  Much appreciated.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 11, 2016)

Boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little cat (May 11, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> So are space cows.  Then we can have space cowboys.  And a space western.  Oh wait, we already did, it was called Firefly.



This is


Easy Rhino said:


> Boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



NASA are always boring


----------



## R-T-B (May 11, 2016)

horik said:


> Just belive everything media tells you, d`ont question anything and you will be a happy sheep.



With all due respect, I'm going to be a rebel sheep and not listen to you.  There are plenty of well founded reasons to believe what NASA says.

I feel like this post kinda reeks of moon-landing conspiracy theorists.  This is what I think of this:








> NASA are always boring



To be fair, they study space, which is mostly empty.  I always thought that sounded kinda boring.  But they also study stuff in space, which is wicked cool.

Nasa:  The study of space and stuff.


----------



## vectoravtech (May 27, 2016)

I say bring it on, maybe we can communicate and learn from them. Lets hope they not like in Pacific Rim.


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 27, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I can't stream it at work, but I'm going to hazard that it's not alien life.  If that had been undisputably discovered,* The U.S. President*, no matter who he or she is, would not pass on the opportunity to make that announcement personally.  There is no way they would leave that to NASA Administrator.



(puts on carbon fiber hat....tinfoils so yesterday)
.......ah no.  Nobody gonna want to open that can of worms.  Too many of the everyday man only have a sense of comfort when they are cocooned in the delusion of their own superiority.  Take that away and we have mass panic and hysteria.  What do you think would happen if a vastly superior technological race bump into someone after one to many cold ones or a Kim Jong-un?  Human extinction would soon follow.  Given our current state of  development....they would definitely prefer to stay away from us for our own good.  And if they made contact with our governments.....they wouldn't tell us and i wouldn't blame them.  Look at mans history and all the self inflicted atrocities that we are still experiencing to this day. And oh yeah if you got loads of free time and a  wanta go ufo hunting.....look in the oceans thats the latest hot-spot.


----------

